# Gas or Electric oven?



## rominab (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello Pastry Chefs! 

I'm looking to buy an convection oven for a small bakery/cafe where the bake goods will vary from: 

muffins, cakes

tarts and pies

cookies and biscuits

I'm also looking at including croissants, brioches and sweet buns.

the big question is... Electric or gas? 

Thank you in advance, 

Adios

Romina


----------



## chinese buffet (Feb 2, 2017)

Gas

you can still cook or use it to heat your kitchen if the power goes out.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Is your location equipped for both? Is your electric single phase or three phase. Go to this website and compare ovens and come back and ask again. http://www.webstaurantstore.com/42715/commercial-ovens.html


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

6 of one, and a half dozen of the other?...

Its usually infrastructure that influences the choice. In many areas there is no need to put an electric convection under a ventilation hood, so this would be a practical choice.

If you have only a 100 amp service, it makes sense to have a gas convection.

The electric is the only "true" convection, in that the fan is surrounded by heating elements.

With the gas, the burners are at the bottom of the oven in the fire box, and the fan sucks up the heat and blows it around.

Electrics take longer to heat up, but gas ones have more uneven heating.

6 of one and a half dozen of the other.

If you have never baked with a deck oven, you don't know what you're missing, conections are o.k., but decks are far superior.


----------



## beelost (Jun 5, 2017)

What is cheaper for you, gas or electric? Gas is more reliable when the power goes off. Electric is more convinient


----------

